# heating problem



## trixella

Do you have both heaters in one tank? What size is your tank/tanks? Do you keep a lid over the tank/tanks?


----------



## john.shephard25

its 23gallons, two heaters in one tank and have a lid.


----------



## discusonly

john.shephard26 said:


> its 23gallons, two heaters in one tank and have a lid.


a 150w + a 200w in only a 23gal tank? That's too much wattage. What's the room temp? My guess is you have 2 bad heaters.


----------



## john.shephard25

Yeah me too.I just don't understand how could they broke at the same time.Crappy day.Can it be helped somehow?


----------



## trixella

It sounds like it's faulty heaters. Is there any way you can keep the room temperature up at night until you replace the heaters b/c that big of a temperature swing every night can't be too good for your fish.


----------



## john.shephard25

Yes I will.My beta is quite sluggish. They do like high temp.Couple of hours now and the temperature has raised 3 degrees Celsius only.And the room is quite warm by now.Crappy day.


----------



## KrazyFish

I agree it is likely the heaters but what about the circulation in your tank? Could this be an issue?


----------



## john.shephard25

No, they are just broken, both of them.I'm surprised by this Fluval heater they suppose to be very high quality, mine is working less than a year!!!


----------

